# Gadget went missing, but now is back



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

I read another post here of a missing cat, that came back after 6 months.

Well, we had a pretty big scare a week or two ago.

One morning, I opened the back door to let the Dog (Roxy) out. When I let her in, I did not close the screen and I must not have closed the door all the way.

Unfortunately, we got some good winds that morning/afternoon (door faces south so it gets a bit of wind/rain) and maybe one of the cats/dog may have nudged the door the rest of the way. 

I stopped on the way home from work to get some pet food. When I got home, Roxy was waiting for me at the door to go out as she always does. I let her out and went to get the rest of the food out of the trunk.

When I come in again, Roxy is sitting there in the kitchen. I thought I was crazy. I walked over and saw the door open and I started freaking out. 

I accounted for three of the four cats and the dog. I could not find the other one for the life of me around the house. 

I decided to open food, maybe Gadget was hiding somewhere good and if he heard/smelled the food, he would come. No dice. 

My wife was working extra late because she had a staff meeting. So I called my Mother-in-law to man the doors while I tried to look for him. We put food out for him and a litter box.

I tried looking around and it was getting dark, and started raining. I came back home with no luck. 

I posted his picture on my vet's page because they will share it. Maybe I would luck out and have patients in the neighborhood. 

My wife called me. I was telling her what happened. As I was telling her, I heard a meow at the door and it was Gadget. Mother in law and I dried him off and fed him.

About 5 minutes after my mother in law left, I got a call from someone up the street who saw the shared post of Facebook and she offered help to find him. She was very nice and I told her that I jinxed myself and he came home.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am glad he is home. It is scary when they go missing. Thankfully you didn't have to wait too long.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad Gadget is back safe and sound!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Whew glad your gadget is back!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, so glad your gadget got home. So, many missing cats stories, I'm now thinking about this outdoor cat called "Midnight" I read on here, that went missing sometime ago. Wonder if he's back.

I do wonder why some cats can make their way home after such a long time and some just don't even when they are nearby.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank Heavens Gadget came right back! WHEW!! (Heart attack time!)
Sharon


----------

